# Spitfire release... LOEGRIA v3 REDUX



## Synesthesia (Oct 1, 2013)

*Spitfire are delighted to announce the release of a major update to Loegria, with over 9GB (4.7GB in compressed format) of new content!*


*ALBION II – LOEGRIA* is a magical collection of the most beautiful and quirky compositional tools. Where Albion 1 did epic and cinematic, designed for broad appeal, mainstream productions. Albion II offers a more “chamber” sound, a more detailed string selection that is intricate, intimate and inspiring, alongside a selection of quirky idiosyncratic ensembles and tools which would fit perfectly into “indy” style cinema and cool TV.

*NEW CONTENT FOR THIS REDUX VERSION INCLUDES:*

• “BAKED ENSEMBLES” – We have slavishly re-mixed the entire strings section into “full” ensembles for use with both hands. These not only save time on quickly sketching but also cut CPU use by up to 30% compared to using multis versions. Great to add warmth and depth to your intricate but also demanding Sable arrangements.

• “STEPHENSON’S REDUX” – Derived from wholly newly created samples (cut from the original Loegria orchestral sessions). Here is a large ultra-cool bank of Pads, Drones, and Soundscapes. Created by crack team of in-demand professionals in London.

• “DARWIN WIPES” – All new thunderous transitions derived from the epic Darwin percussion sessions.

• ALL NEW “OSTINATUM” PRESET PATTERNS – Over 100 Carefully hewn and polished, inspiring, contemporary and incredibly musical Ostinatum patterns (these are newly created and independent of the Albion 1 Ostinatum content). Created by award winning film composers a designed to give you what you need out of the box. From instant cinematic tension beds, to shimmering measured tremolo effects, to intricate systems patterns with cross rhythms that could help you weave a contrapuntal canopy of cool. Use these patterns on any Spitfire products with the Ostinatum function.

*EXTRA FUNCTIONALITY INCLUDES:*

• ADDED: New unified UI to match the latest Spitfire releases.
• ADDED: ‘Persistent releases’. Release triggers no longer fade out when moving the mod wheel.
• ADDED: ‘fp Hall trigger’. When moving from fp to lower dynamics (in select articulations) the hall reverb is retained.
• ADDED: Round Robin layering to thicken the texture.
• ADDED: Marcatos (and leisurely staccatos) can now be released early with an RT.
• ADDED: Stereo Collapse for the close mic functionality.
• ADDED: Per articulation mixing ability.
• UPDATED: Moves the Albion series to the ‘BML’ codebase with all its latest features and functionality.
• UPDATED: Latest version of the FX sequencer and Ostinatum machine.
• UPDATED: Latest UACC specification implemented.
• FIXED: Dynamics & Expression now do not conflict when assigning CC1/CC11 to sliders.
• FIXED: Various bug fixes and performance tweaks.

*Download links will be going out for this free update over the next 48h.*


----------



## TSU (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you


----------



## 667 (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome. The sound of Albion II is my absolute favourite.


----------



## Nuno (Oct 1, 2013)

The perfect companion for Sable...just love the sound of Long Half strings in the video!


----------



## DynamicK (Oct 1, 2013)

Great news....I'll be watching my inbox eagerly. :D


----------



## feck (Oct 1, 2013)

DynamicK @ Tue Oct 01 said:


> Great news....I'll be watching my inbox eagerly. :D


Same here...Spitfire rocks! :D


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 1, 2013)

Link received!

Thankyou


----------



## peksi (Oct 1, 2013)

no other company comes even close to the level of support spitfire audio has shown, even with older products. truly incredible work.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Paul,

Sounding Wonderful (as usual). 

Looking forward to receive my update email  

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Oct 1, 2013)

So is the COG function not available for the full ensemble patches? It looks like it has it's own folder. Why is that?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Paul,

Got the update email, downloading as I type this post. and looking forward to more of your amazing libraries. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## ModalRealist (Oct 1, 2013)

I bought Loegria on Monday. It finished downloading this afternoon. I loaded up the Strings Lo patch and... half an hour went by. To me, the tone is just astonishingly beautiful. I wish more live recordings had that tone! And that was when my update link landed in my inbox! Talk about early Christmas etc. :D I am officially a Spitfire convert.


----------



## Phil M (Oct 1, 2013)

ModalRealist @ Tue 01 Oct said:


> I bought Loegria on Monday. It finished downloading this afternoon. I loaded up the Strings Lo patch and... half an hour went by. To me, the tone is just astonishingly beautiful. I wish more live recordings had that tone! And that was when my update link landed in my inbox! Talk about early Christmas etc. :D I am officially a Spitfire convert.


Uncanny, I was just about to post pretty much exactly the same thing :shock: :lol:

I've barely scratched the surface of this library this evening, but I'm just stunned by the quality and attention to detail across all of its component parts. And now the new Stephenson's patches have taken it up another notch - they're absolutely fantastic IMHO. Many thanks and huge kudos to Spitfire :D


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you gentleman!


----------



## quantum7 (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome update! All of you at Spitfire are such an incredible bunch! I'm very happy to have invested my money with your wonderful, and always improved upon, products. Thanks!


----------



## jtenney (Oct 1, 2013)

+100!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Oct 1, 2013)

In my opinion your devotion to develop further already existing and paid for libraries is somewhat unique and finds equivalent in Spectrasonics approach to publishing.

It is not the point that I receive something for free which makes me applaud to this policy, but the fact that you keep an existing and already excellent product in top shape alongside with the new developments and with that you enable a coherent platform development to work with.

I am "married" to the products once I bought it, they can't be sold on, but I am not regretting that as per above. 

Thank you Gentlemen.
Best wishes
G


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 1, 2013)

G.R. Baumann @ Tue Oct 01 said:


> In my opinion your devotion to develop further already existing and paid for libraries is somewhat unique and finds equivalent in Spectrasonics approach to publishing.
> 
> It is not the point that I receive something for free which makes me applaud to this policy, but the fact that you keep an existing and already excellent product in top shape alongside with the new developments and with that you enable a coherent platform development to work with.
> 
> ...



+1 Totally True !

Actually, it is great to see a developer nurturing their initial released libraries, with more improvements, additional content, and other improvements at no additional cost. In return they gain the customer's complete loyalty, and enthusiasm to buy more products from such a caring, and devoted developer. 

Spitfire should be a great example for other sample developers. 

Surely Spitfire's customers, appreciate this type of care, and attention from a developer, and feel good about the developer that it's not just about $ and commerce. 

Developers like Spitfire are clearly devoted to not just developing products, but developing long lasting, and sincere relationship with their valued customers, and perfecting their products via additional updates, and support. 

I applaud them for their effort in going the extra mile o-[][]-o 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Oct 1, 2013)

muziksculp @ Wed Oct 02 said:


> Spitfire should be a great example for other sample developers.



Agreed!

On a private note, just a had a look at your studio pictures. Very very nice setup!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 1, 2013)

G.R. Baumann @ Tue Oct 01 said:


> muziksculp @ Wed Oct 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Spitfire should be a great example for other sample developers.
> ...



Hi G.R. Baumann,

Thanks for the complement on my studio pics. Actually, I have been working on this setup for the past two years, and hope to have it completed by the end of this year. It has been quite a project, and still work in progress.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Oct 1, 2013)

pm'd ya.


----------



## KMuzzey (Oct 1, 2013)

Spitfire, you guys are like the crack dealer on the playground. Thank you!

kerry


----------



## procreative (Oct 2, 2013)

May I echo other feedback. Always found Spitfire to be very courteous, timely and professional. 

The regular fixes and updates of extra content are superb and often go beyond other developers and unlike some they seem to find the time to nurture earlier releases AND develop new ones.

I can think of at least one developer that churns out new titles, while neglecting to fix bugs for a long time...

Well done Spitfire!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Oct 2, 2013)

The persistent releases are terrific - would that this was the norm across the industry!

Major updates to older titles are absolutely the way to go to increase brand loyalty, and I'm sure it positively affects their new sales too. Along with a handful of other devs, Sptifire are terrific in this regard. I was hoping for a quick hotfix for Sable 3a's mic mix legato patches where repeated notes don't sound, and would love the SSS update, but I do realise that a) there's now an awful lot of product for a smaller company to keep across and b) they'll get round to it in time. And that's the big difference between them and some other companies.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you Spitfire. Great update. Loegria is also my top favourite of the Albion series. I just couldn't live without those strings.


----------



## gaz (Oct 2, 2013)

Downloading now. Thanks for another great update!

-Gari


----------



## Enyak (Oct 2, 2013)

As has been said above, exemplary product support. The libs aren't the cheapest, but the continued support alone adds tremendous amounts of value.


----------



## windshore (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank You Spitfire!!!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## jules (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks ! Some of the new patches are really beautiful !! :D


----------



## mmendez (Oct 2, 2013)

Downloaded the update yesterday. You guys are amazing!


----------



## playz123 (Oct 2, 2013)

Perfect timing. Just finished one project using the 'old' version yesterday, so can now start a new one using this latest release. Thank you. I'm proud to be a supporter of Spitfire and am most grateful for the fabulous libraries you provide.


----------



## geronimo (Oct 2, 2013)

Many thanks _ =o 

A keyboard following Setting would be nice to edit the sounds of the Stepenson Steam Band's sounds .


----------



## TSU (Oct 2, 2013)

playz123 @ 10.3.2013 said:


> Perfect timing. Just finished one project using the 'old' version yesterday, so can now start a new one using this latest release. Thank you. I'm proud to be a supporter of Spitfire and am most grateful for the fabulous libraries you provide.



Same here :wink:


----------



## benmrx (Oct 3, 2013)

Well holy crap, the new 'Steam Redux' folder in the Stephenson's section is amazing! Thanks Spitfire!


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 3, 2013)

> he new 'Steam Redux' folder in the Stephenson's section is amazing!



They are pretty good patches aren't they? Loegria has some of the best string sounds I've heard in any library. I'm not too keen on Sable , but the Albion series is the big winner here. Solid libraries with healthy amounts of content . Looking forward to picking up Albion III Iceni to complete the series.


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 3, 2013)

I love the ships on the horizon patch!

Beautiful!


----------



## almagata (Oct 4, 2013)

Still waiting for my download links, but internet was down here for an entire week. Are all the emails sent?

Thanks!


----------



## playz123 (Oct 4, 2013)

almagata @ Fri Oct 04 said:


> Still waiting for my download links, but internet was down here for an entire week. Are all the emails sent?
> 
> Thanks!



All the links are usuallyl out within 48 hours, so I expect they've all been sent, but perhaps it's best to open a Support ticket at Spitfire, and I'm sure they will help.


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 6, 2013)

Indeed contact us at support, check your spam/ junk folder and the email address you originally registered with?

Best wishes.

Christian


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm a fan but unfortunately I'll never be a boy again :(


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Oct 7, 2013)

Great update!

Just to be sure - There are only full ensemble patches for strings, not for Brass and Winds right?

Also, no COG for full ensemble patches?


----------



## geronimo (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry but after the New update in 3.2.1. Loegria version, I don't have access to the news: for example, Mics mixer Copy/Paste functions .
The Loegria_2014_09_17.nkr file is here but no improvements .


----------



## geronimo (Oct 10, 2014)

Problem solved after advised by a ticket and Spitfire Team help .
Creating an "Old Scripts" folder withe the old .nkc & .nkr files _

Many thanks _ o-[][]-o


----------

